# Bought a New Dog Bed!



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Now, you might be thinking, "but that looks like a coffee table". Don't worry, Haku shows you exactly how it's the best dog bed ever.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

That sure is a very stylish dog bed.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah, but where is Asher's? Haku is such a precious wee pup.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

That is a very stylish dog bed for sure.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

How cute! Adorable pup. When my dog was a baby and he could fit under the coffee table his wee wee pad was there... except in the fooor lol. But I bet my dogs would love a kind of open “hideaway” like that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

